# Beretta 90 TWO ????



## Sandibeach (Apr 30, 2012)

Hoping one of you might know the answer to this question. I was trying out a PX4 Storm and to my surprise I really liked it. The recoil was minimal and I found I was making some great shots. (for me that is.) As I was reading the specs on the different Beretta pistols I noticed the Beretta 90 TWO, which is also a polymer pistol has a "internal recoil buffer". Does anyone know is that the same mechanism that is in the PX4? I would prefer a pistol with a longer barrel this time and even though I enjoyed shooting the PX4 I was trying to hold out for a longer barrel which the 90 TWO has. I also have been considering either the Glock 34 Gen or the Springfield xdm 5.25, so if any of you have experience with either one of these two pistols I would really appreciate your comments.

Sandibeach


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Actually, the 90-Two is NOT a polymer pistol. It is an aluminum framed pistol. It differs a bit from the 92 in that it has a polymer slip on grip (and there are two versions - curved backstrap or straight backstrap.. But the gun only comes with one and the other must be bought separately). 

The barrel does not rotate sideways like the PX4 does, either. It has the same style lockup/barrel/locking block as a Beretta 92. It just has an added recoil buffer built into the frame. This buffer really doesn't make much difference in felt recoil. It is just to make the frame live longer, really.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Here is text I typed a few months ago on a thread in the Beretta section of Glocktalk... It may help you some more...:



> M9A1 - Railed frame with a 92FS slide (3 dot sights). The front of the frame (where the rail is at) looks like the Vertec model. But it has the standard 92FS grip. The magwell also has a slight bevel, and the rear and front backstraps have a light checkering on them. Available in 9mm only, and this gun is only made in the USA.
> 
> This gun comes with two specially PVD coated 15 round magazines (which are expensive when bought separately).
> 
> ...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

90-Two:









M9A1:









92A1:


----------



## Sandibeach (Apr 30, 2012)

Thank You Shipwreck your comments are VERY MUCH appreciated!!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No problem. Post up a photo of whatever you end up buying


----------

